# Do you think jig size matters?



## Miller (Mar 2, 2002)

Im interested in everyone elses opinion on jigs in the winter.I normally stick to small to medium size lures and stay away from jigging spoons and other heavy movement lures.Normally I stick to suttle presentations myself,but are interested in what others use in the winter for walleyes.Do you have luck with jigging spoons?


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

My favorite walleye lure is a swedish pimple in white. Tipped with a minniw head. If the walleyes are feeding agressively they are cats meow. Otherwise I am a big fan of a gold eagle claw hook.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Yes the white SWED with a orange sticker on the side of it is my wally killer. But then agian the gold jiggin spoon produces alot of fish to.


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

I like the white swedish w/ red. I have also noticed this year that hot pink jig heads(1/2 ounce) are working well.


----------



## Miller (Mar 2, 2002)

Thanks guys.I'm a sucker for small presentations,and they've always done well but eyes coming up are down this year so I thought Id mix it up.


----------



## NDJ (Jun 11, 2002)

I use a Swed with the chartruse stripe, tipped w/ minnow head. I use this to attract...if they won't hit, I have a small green glow jig head with either a minnow head or a waxie I'll try next, my only problem is this is on a "noodle" type rod with #4, so any eye with size is a problem handling.


----------

